# New to forum



## Irishwhistler (Mar 12, 2017)

Aye Mates,
New member to this forum and looking forward to sharing my work and viewing the work and techniques of others. I am working primarily in pastels and also do a lot of photography and have done a good deal of 3D work (wood carvings). 

Here are some examples o' me pastels (top to bottom), "ON POINT", "BRACE O' BROOKIES", and "YANKEE MORNING HONKER".

Hoping to get to know many of ye and ye artworks.


Cheers,
Irishwhistler☘


----------



## Corbul (Aug 18, 2016)

hello and welcome! (though I'm relatively new myself  )
cool drawings, like the fish one


----------



## Irishwhistler (Mar 12, 2017)

Corbul said:


> hello and welcome! (though I'm relatively new myself  )
> cool drawings, like the fish one


Thanks Mate,

Irishwhistler☘


----------

